
Someone said that 30% of the images on Docker Registry contain vulnerabilities - MichaelKovacs
https://jpetazzo.github.io/2015/05/27/docker-images-vulnerabilities/
======
mmartinson
Given the meteoric adoption of Docker and its nuances, this number is
completely unsurprising to me. I am surprised it is not higher

